# The problem with becoming a soap addict.



## soapguy (May 2, 2013)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I don't know how many soap makers have experienced this. In my case, it has led to making lip balm, deodorant, dish washing liquid, shampoo, and detergent. It has also led to the making of basic food products such as Butter, buttermilk, bread baking, making my own wine etc. I guess you get the picture. I have even become a food hoarder and cringed at the thought of buying anything I can make myself. My family members think I am crazy and the biggest penny pincher they have ever seen, but interesting enough, they keep asking me for freebies. I was just wondering how many of my fellow soap makers have had similar experiences. [/FONT]


----------



## melstan775 (May 2, 2013)

Soap guy, sounds like soapmaking was the gateway drug an you're up to your eyes in it now. Watch out for the soap mafia, they don't like others muscling in in their business. .


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

Right there with ya soapguy.  gods help us, LOL


----------



## soapguy (May 2, 2013)

I am beginning to worry. When you start thinking about what to do with dryer lint, you know you have a problem.


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

I've been the family penny pincher for a while now lol I started out homebrewing a few years ago with meads and wines, started doing beer after that and now I'm doing soap  Haha in fact, I've used my homebrews to make soap!


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

Oh no, the dryer lint!  Dont ask, just walk away, walk away!


----------



## mel z (May 2, 2013)

I've been making home made things most of my adult life. Soap, however, is becoming a bit of an addiction, it is soooooo much fun! Different evey time. I can't help it, I love making things, adding touches of nature, adding touches of color, you name it.

Haven't gotten into wine, meade, beer, but I think it is too hot and humid here to turn out well, and I live in a small space. So, haven't given it a go yet, but want so badly to try some dandelion wine, have heard so much of it. Had some honey, ginger, orange meade once that a friend made, oh my that was worth waiting for!

Dryer lint, saw a show with a lady that does reproduction paintings in dryer lint from towels she buys at Walmart just for that purpose. Not bad work either, just copied, in lint. Lol!


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

mel z said:


> I've been making home made things most of my adult life. Soap, however, is becoming a bit of an addiction, it is soooooo much fun! Different evey time. I can't help it, I love making things, adding touches of nature, adding touches of color, you name it.
> 
> Haven't gotten into wine, meade, beer, but I think it is too hot and humid here to turn out well, and I live in a small space. So, haven't given it a go yet, but want so badly to try some dandelion wine, have heard so much of it. Had some honey, ginger, orange meade once that a friend made, oh my that was worth waiting for!
> 
> Dryer lint, saw a show with a lady that does reproduction paintings in dryer lint from towels she buys at Walmart just for that purpose. Not bad work either, just copied, in lint. Lol!


If you want to brew, which.. of course you do! haha just get some Hawaiian punch in a gallon jug, drink it up, save the jug. That's your primary fermenter.  Get a gallon of wine in a glass jug (they're like 10.75$ around here) and that's your secondary fermenter. Then you can make small batches that don't take up much space  As far as humidity.. well I'm not sure that plays a factor. Keeping your brew between the temps for optimal yeast activity is more important, which I usually don't have a problem with if I put it in the basement. Sometimes I wrap it in a blanket.


----------



## ruby61 (May 2, 2013)

soapguy said:


> I am beginning to worry. When you start thinking about what to do with dryer lint, you know you have a problem.


I knew a lady who would weave and knit the dryer lint.:lolno:


----------



## ruby61 (May 2, 2013)

I have always been one to make bread, cheese from gm  and did dabble in wine making for a while but love soaping the best.


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 2, 2013)

Dryer lint is great for starting a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

It's also pretty good in case you run out of dog food.

Erh wait... what?!


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 2, 2013)

Yep, I am the same way!  Canning, baking, cooking, home made yogurt and cheese, gardening, composting, our newest thing is having a worm compost bin!


----------



## Kohalatic (May 2, 2013)

*Re:  The problem with becoming a soap addict*



soapguy said:


> I am beginning to worry. When you start thinking about what to do with dryer lint, you know you have a problem.



Nothing to think about!  It makes the best igniter of campfire kindling ever.  Once you see how easily it ignites, you'll never let it build up in your dryer for fear of it igniting there.


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 2, 2013)

I already save too many things to make soap, and it is difficult not to when things are given to me. I have a bunch of goats milk in the freezer, about 20 cans of coconut milk, and one of my friends just gave me some coconut water, a Hugh jug of aloe Vera juice, and hemp milk. I have been wondering about plain yogurt, but really can't see saving (hoarding) anything else.


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

Don't forget beef jerky! It keeps in the fridge for months and in the freezer forever


----------



## Ruthie (May 3, 2013)

Hey, dryer lint is great for papermaking, too!!


----------



## heatherglen (May 3, 2013)

Oh yay, I'm not alone! The information age is a wonderful thing, but with all these ideas and diys, it's hard not to get caught up in it all. My problem is staying focused on the task at hand, and not getting distracted my all the other 5 billion things I could be making!


----------



## cursivearts (May 4, 2013)

I'm a big baker, but that came before making soap.  Every so often I'll get storebought cookies or cakes (or my husband will if it's my birthday, because he can't bake very well), but it just tastes better and I almost always have the ingredients in my house for something.  

I think it's why I like soapmaking so much.  I think a lot of the elements are similar (some baking recipes-- the most accurate ones-- are actually measured by weight).  I just wish there was a baking calculator you could plug in flours and yeasts and things and come up with tasty cakes!

Edited to add: I'm also a crafter in other respects-- the cards and prints I sell, my illustration, knitting and crochet. Needless to say, if you are a close friend or family, you are probably getting at least one handmade thing for Christmas.


----------



## Smee (May 4, 2013)

heatherglen said:


> Oh yay, I'm not alone! The information age is a wonderful thing, but with all these ideas and diys, it's hard not to get caught up in it all. My problem is staying focused on the task at hand, and not getting distracted my all the other 5 billion things I could be making!




True that.  The more I surf, the more things I find that I can do MYSELF!
I'm beginning to fear soaping was only the beginning of a very long road roblem:


----------



## lsg (May 4, 2013)

soapguy said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I don't know how many soap makers have experienced this. In my case, it has led to making lip balm, deodorant, dish washing liquid, shampoo, and detergent. It has also led to the making of basic food products such as Butter, buttermilk, bread baking, making my own wine etc. I guess you get the picture. I have even become a food hoarder and cringed at the thought of buying anything I can make myself. My family members think I am crazy and the biggest penny pincher they have ever seen, but interesting enough, they keep asking me for freebies. I was just wondering how many of my fellow soap makers have had similar experiences. [/FONT]


 My family members love the free shampoo, bath jelly, soap etc. they get as gifts.  My trouble is I have to order all the ingredients for a new type of recipe.  Now my storage area looks like some kind of illegal lab with all of the bottles and jars.  When my grandson gets my craft room finished, I will have much more storage area.  Who knows what kind of madness that will bring.:Kitten Love:


----------



## Candybee (May 8, 2013)

I started out making candles. Then went through all kinds of waxes to learn each type wax and candle before I started soapmaking. I think its natural to just want to learn more if you are really addicted to it. So far I have done lip balms, lotions, lotion bars, and body butter. I would be doing a lot more but my pocketbook keeps me grounded. LOL


----------



## cursivearts (May 8, 2013)

Nobellius said:


> Don't forget beef jerky! It keeps in the fridge for months and in the freezer forever



I make soap.  My husband just started making jerky.  Lol.


----------

